
Ask HN: Can I see answers to Google's Local Guide questions? - scottmcdot
After I visit places, (e.g., restaurants) I am prompted by Google&#x27;s Local Guide to answer some questions about the place. Here is an example [1]<p>Is there any way to access the answers of other people&#x27;s questions? Knowing the statistics around these questions would really help me find places that I might be interested in visiting.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;YL5fN
======
XDASyndicate
I don't believe so. But why not just search Google?

